# Little Demons



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Check these guys out! They are the 16 inch dollar tree skeletons. I took them with me when I went up to Cedar Point a few weeks ago, and worked on them on the ride up and back. I added the horns, tail, etc. with crayola air dry clay, and then painted them. The wings are just cardboard. I made them "fly" with an old double disco ball motor.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee hee. Fun


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

They sure are! haha


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool little buggers


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Deceptively sweet.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Very Cool! Good Job!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha! That's just awesome!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ehehe.. those are pretty cool. . gotta love dollar store props that you can make better


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

They kind of freak me out sometimes, they look so evil and demented. There is something freaky about little guys with wings. haha. Heard to see in the video, but I made a tail for the one sitting.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool idea


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Reminds me of mr. toads wild ride at disney. Cool!!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool. Are there more on the assembly line, or keeping it to three for now?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a good idea ..maybe I can something like that with mine.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I saw these over on Haunt Space this morning. They're very inspired. I love the idea of little devilish demons floating around. They'd look really great crawliing up a pillar too.
I have something similar planned for my skellies, but I think most of them will be incorporated into my school sign/archway somehow.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

No, just sticking to the 3, well 2 and te one sitting. Any,ore and I think they would just bump into each other.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Well those are too cute! I really like them!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL What a cool idea!
I like them


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I dig 'em!


----------

